# Small shops and call forwarding



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I am still a one man shop. I sometimes come home and see my missed calls but no message. Thinking about it, I dont really leave a message either when looking for a service. I simply call the next number. So I decided to go back to using call forwarding. As slow as things still are for me I cant afford to even miss one potential job. Anyone else using call forwarding?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Use your cell phone as your main #.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Free as well, I love google sometimes.  

https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...owup=https://www.google.com/voice/&ltmpl=open


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I am still a one man shop. I sometimes come home and see my missed calls but no message. Thinking about it, I dont really leave a message either when looking for a service. I simply call the next number. So I decided to go back to using call forwarding. As slow as things still are for me I cant afford to even miss one potential job. Anyone else using call forwarding?


I used it when I moved shops. Its more like simultaneous ring. Your cell will ring every time your office phone rings. The only thing that stinks is that you dont know which number the people called...so you have to answer your cell phone professionally every time.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

I started call forwarding my shop calls to my cell, after all the hang ups, and now answer nearly every call that comes in right away. Makes a big difference when a possible client can reach you right away. If you don't have somebody in an office that can answer your calls as they come in, it's really the next best thing ( sometimes better)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Bender said:


> Use your cell phone as your main #.


I would, but I live in a very rural area with no cell service so I need the landline when Im at home.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

eews said:


> I started call forwarding my shop calls to my cell, after all the hang ups, and now answer nearly every call that comes in right away. Makes a big difference when a possible client can reach you right away. If you don't have somebody in an office that can answer your calls as they come in, it's really the next best thing ( sometimes better)


Same situation here. I keep seeing my missed calls on the caller ID and looking at the prefix I see many are local. I could be missing out on estimates. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Free as well, I love google sometimes.
> 
> https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...owup=https://www.google.com/voice/&ltmpl=open


 Thanks, I wonder if the "One number" would work for me? Soon as I get home I have no cell service. Does the one number mean both phones ring when you get a call?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I forward all my lines to my cell and answer every call.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I forward all my lines to my cell and answer every call.


 As it should be and probably one of many reasons you are succesful today.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> As it should be and probably one of many reasons you are succesful today.


Not necessarily. NEPS the multitasker maybe.
It depends how many calls. We get so many, not all of them for estimates.
By answering them, I would not be able to do any work.
If I answered all my calls that would be really bad as my phone manners suck.
Watching me with a phone and calendar at the same time is comical.
The receptionist gets paid to answer phone


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this going turn into a who gets more calls a day contest?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Same situation here. I keep seeing my missed calls on the caller ID and looking at the prefix I see many are local. I could be missing out on estimates. :yes:


I use my cell number but the above reason is the only reason I keep a land line.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I get like 4 calls a year. Because I am a miserable fellow and difficult to deal with, no one really wants to talk to me. No receptionist, no call forwarding, and I prefer that no one have my cell #, which is usually muted. Its a wonder y'all I got this far.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I ended up just going to a cell phone a few years ago. Tried the call forwarding from the office land-line but invariably there were days when I forgot to set it. I set different ring-tones for the wife, family, employees, etc., and used an old-fashioned phone ring tone for all others. And as much as some hate the blue tooth devices, I used one daily when on the job, otherwise I took it off.

We also got rid of our house land-line shortly there after. Even with the Do-Not-Call registry, we still got tons of telemarketers and charities. Don't miss not having a house phone one bit.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I get like 4 calls a year. Because I am a miserable fellow and difficult to deal with, no one really wants to talk to me. No receptionist, no call forwarding, and I prefer that no one have my cell #, which is usually muted. Its a wonder y'all I got this far.


What Scott isn't telling you is that he also has his wife screen all his calls when she is home. LOL

And then there's NEPS who see's a different area code, decides it's some idiot with something to sell, realizes it wasn't, and comments on what a lousy voice you have.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> What Scott isn't telling you is that he also has his wife screen all his calls when she is home. LOL
> 
> And then there's NEPS who see's a different area code, decides it's some idiot with something to sell, realizes it wasn't, and comments on what a lousy voice you have.


Anytime I can put a human layer, especially a kinder, gentler one, between me and whoever may be calling me, so much the better!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Use your cell phone as your main #.


We have had the same land line since 84, so I'm not going to drop it now. I will do call forwarding at times, but like George, some days I get so many calls that I just would not get anything done. Part of my outgoing message says that we are all on a jobsite now, but that messages are returned throughout the day. Works so far, Not to say that I still don't get callers that don't leave a message.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We have had the same land line since 84, so I'm not going to drop it now. I will do call forwarding at times, but like George, some days I get so many calls that I just would not get anything done. Part of my outgoing message says that we are all on a jobsite now, but that messages are returned throughout the day. Works so far, Not to say that I still don't get callers that don't leave a message.....


I heard the google matrix is now crediting those of us who have had land lines and websites simultaneously for more than 5 years.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Scott, can you put that in terms that a internet/website dumb schmuck like I can understand? 

PS- I _still _don't have a website.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> What Scott isn't telling you is that he also has his wife screen all his calls when she is home. LOL
> 
> And then there's NEPS who see's a different area code, decides it's some idiot with something to sell, realizes it wasn't, and comments on what a lousy voice you have.


:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> What Scott isn't telling you is that he also has his wife screen all his calls when she is home. LOL
> 
> And then there's NEPS who see's a different area code, decides it's some idiot with something to sell, realizes it wasn't, and comments on what a lousy voice you have.


We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl...year after year.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

George Z said:


> Not necessarily. NEPS the multitasker maybe.
> It depends how many calls. We get so many, not all of them for estimates.
> By answering them, I would not be able to do any work.
> If I answered all my calls that would be really bad as my phone manners suck.
> ...


How many non labor employee's do you have for a ten person shop?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

neps.us said:


> how many non labor employee's do you have for a ten person shop?


3.25
8 painters now


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl...year after year.


That's okay....I swim in my own little fishbowl. It isn't so bad.....at least I know everyone there.:blink:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We have had the same land line since 84, so I'm not going to drop it now. I will do call forwarding at times, but like George, some days I get so many calls that I just would not get anything done. Part of my outgoing message says that we are all on a jobsite now, but that messages are returned throughout the day. Works so far, Not to say that I still don't get callers that don't leave a message.....


We just moved out to the country (ten acres of bliss:thumbsup. I dropped my landline and fax. I miss the fax a bit but its workable. But I've always used my cell as my primary business #.
Last summer was 1st time I've had more calls then I could handle. I expect this year to be even worse/better. I'll have to think about that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

George Z said:


> Not necessarily. NEPS the multitasker maybe.
> It depends how many calls. We get so many, not all of them for estimates.
> By answering them, I would not be able to do any work.
> If I answered all my calls that would be really bad as my phone manners suck.
> ...


No receptionist yet. 9 months in business in a new State, Give me 5 years and I'll come back and bump this thread with an update  Or maybe I will just have my receptionist do it :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Is anyone using answering services? Still missing out on potential leads by missing calls. I have been forwarding calls to my cell phone as much as possible, but I live in such a rural area that many times the cell isnt working either. I think I am going to try an answering service. Never used one before and not sure how they work, but I do not want an 800 #. I guess its possible to forward the calls to them so you can still use your original #. I sent an email to these guys for more info http://contractorstas.com/index.shtml


----------

